# Imprintables Warehouse Offers Video On Differences Between Sign Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new video from Imprintables Warehouse focuses on what to consider in choosing the correct sign vinyl for the job. “Differences Between Sign Vinyl” walks you through the key variables that determine the best sign vinyl for your application. 

You’ll learn what factors affect which sign vinyl is chosen for a job. Examples include term of use (long or short), surface being decorated (flat or curved), and durability requirements (indoors or outdoors and life expectancy).

From flat wall and window graphics to helmets with compound curves and drinkware, Lee Tringes discusses a variety of application scenarios and the vinyl product properties to best address them, focusing on the DuroCal 130 and 530 and Arlon 2100 and 5000 single-color sign vinyl series. 

To see the video, go to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V09VVJdCCKs.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800) 347-0068; fax (412)774-2231; email: [email protected].


----------

